# 2 JL 12w6v2's SEALED



## zlibby76

I've searched many forums for SEALED box recommedations and so far, I've learned that a 2.75 ^ may be the best.

Does anyone have any FIRSTHAND experience with SEALED boxes for the 12w6's? If so, what's THE BEST size to build a box for TWO of these subs?

35" wide, 16" high and 15" deep, is as big as I could go. 

I'll be using 1" MDF.

Thanks guys.

Z


----------



## msmith

The JL Audio recommended enclosure is 1.25 cu.ft. net per woofer. Is there a reason why you're looking for a different recommendation?

JL Audio: Products


----------



## zlibby76

The reason I'm asking is just to see those people that have "played" with different box sizes, and to learn what the differences were.

I've read from a guy that a 2.75 cuft box SOUNDED better that a 2.50 cuft box. I'm just curious HOW MUCH of a difference is there?

Thanks. : D


----------



## fish

Manville, It seems I read quite a few comments where people say JL's sealed box recommendations are too small. What's your thoughts on this?


----------



## pjhabit

I've had my 12w6v2 in a few different enclosures (1ft^3, 1.35ft^3, 1.75ft^3, 2ft^3 @ 32Hz) & was most pleased w/ the JL recommend 1.35ft^3.


----------



## doitor

I built the box I've used for the last 2 years to JL specs and it sounded pretty good.










Each sub is in a separate 1.25 cubic feet box all made with 3/4" MDF, wired to 4 ohms powered by a single 500/1v2.

J.


----------



## Abaddon

I have my 10w6 in a "to spec" box and it sounds terrific to me!


----------



## Electrodynamic

I would go with what JL recommends. Out of anyone, they have more experience and knowledge about their products in their intended application than anyone else.

Also, shouldn't this be in another section of the forum? I clicked on this thread because I found it odd to be in the SPL section.


----------



## blue150

I have my 12w6v2 (single) in the recommended size and love it. I had the same question as you did when I first started to look at this sub. Just look at the type of music you like to listen too and go from there. I like rock and classic rock mostly, so I wanted more punch than long drawn out deep base. The reason I went with the 1.25ft3 sealed size was for the punch. Go with want you think will play best for what you listed too.


----------



## bowtieguy

I dont have w6's but I am running 2 12w3v3 is a sealed box larger than jl specs. About 3.7 cubs where they say 2.25 for a pair. It dont hit as good on the higher bass notes but is killer on the lows.


----------



## SomeGuy748

1.5 per sub. Adds a little low end that the W6's seem to lack and won't hurt the top end especially if you have the power.


----------



## thisgsx

I just wanted to bring this back up from the dead in case anyone happens to 'search' and stumbles upon this thread. I believe the JL specs are listed a little small as someone stated earlier. I've been running my 2 12w6v2's in a 2.5 cubed sealed enclosure wired in parallel powered by a memphis big belle, for a few years and I 'think' the enclosure is a little small for them. Im not sure if it's because my system isn't tuned properly, but the bass is lacking in A LOT of Rock music and for some odd reason it is also lacking bass in A LOT of Trance music. Lows are also pretty weak. As Someguy stated, I think they'll be perfect in a 1.5 cubed per enclosure or 3 cubed for both. I will be stuffing the heck out of the enclosure for now to see if that solves it. If not, I am going to be building a 3 cubed enclosure when funds permit, but when I do I'll report back on the difference. As it sits right now, I am seriously thinking about getting rid of them and upgrading to a single 18" XXX or 18" FiQ in a 4 or 5 cubed sealed enclosure, but we'll see if making a larger sealed enclosure for the JL's can help with the lack of bass and the lows. 

Just for comparisons sake, with the same music played in my home theater, my 20+ year old 10" Velodyne puts out more bass than my 2 12s. And the Velodyne produces bass notes that the JL's somehow lack or somehow cannot produce.


----------



## thisgsx

Ok so after a bit of digging around, for best results a q of .707 is recommended. Correct me if I'm wrong but wouldn't that be 4 cubed sealed for the 2 12w6v2's?


----------



## Chaos

JL usually seems to spec their sealed boxes around .9 QTC - which is what appeals to the mass-market crowd for a typical sealed application.

Try filling the box with some Acousta-stuff


----------



## joemk69

If you want loud get some different subs. The w6's are sq subs, not spl


----------



## msmith

A few key points:

1)The "magic" Qtc of 0.707 assumes a larger listening space and will not result in a flat in-car response in most cases.
2) Qtc cannot be considered independently of f3. Two systems with the same Qtc will sound very different in a car if their f3's are 5 Hz apart.
3) Any car subwoofer system has to be looked at in terms of in-car response. Our box recommendations are based on what will sound good in a normal size vehicle. For very small cars, you want to go a little bigger with the box, for very large vehicles you want to go a little smaller.


----------



## thisgsx

joemk69 said:


> If you want loud get some different subs. The w6's are sq subs, not spl


I understand your point, but I believe the w6v2's should be louder for what it is. For another comparison, my older brother still runs 2 old school 12w6's in a sealed enclosure built to specs in the trunk of his honda accord and Im not going to lie, his is twice as loud as mine. You can hear him from down the block whereas mine it is only noticeable once you drive by.


----------



## Eastman474

thisgsx said:


> I just wanted to bring this back up from the dead in case anyone happens to 'search' and stumbles upon this thread. I believe the JL specs are listed a little small as someone stated earlier. I've been running my 2 12w6v2's in a 2.5 cubed sealed enclosure wired in parallel powered by a memphis big belle, for a few years and I 'think' the enclosure is a little small for them. Im not sure if it's because my system isn't tuned properly, but the bass is lacking in A LOT of Rock music and for some odd reason it is also lacking bass in A LOT of Trance music. Lows are also pretty weak. As Someguy stated, I think they'll be perfect in a 1.5 cubed per enclosure or 3 cubed for both. I will be stuffing the heck out of the enclosure for now to see if that solves it. If not, I am going to be building a 3 cubed enclosure when funds permit, but when I do I'll report back on the difference. As it sits right now, I am seriously thinking about getting rid of them and upgrading to a single 18" XXX or 18" FiQ in a 4 or 5 cubed sealed enclosure, but we'll see if making a larger sealed enclosure for the JL's can help with the lack of bass and the lows.
> 
> Just for comparisons sake, with the same music played in my home theater, my 20+ year old 10" Velodyne puts out more bass than my 2 12s. And the Velodyne produces bass notes that the JL's somehow lack or somehow cannot produce.


Well if you're looking for more output and low end you should have them in a ported enclosure first off. I have heard/installed many W6's that were LOUD and sounded great from bottom to top.

You understand what the jump is like from 2 12's to an 18" xxx?


----------



## thisgsx

So based from your experience what's the best enclosure for them?


----------



## Eastman474

thisgsx said:


> So based from your experience what's the best enclosure for them?


I personally like them ported.. I put a pair in my buddy's truck, If i remember correctly they were in 3.2 cubes net at 34Hz.. Tuning might have been a little lower cant remember, ill try to give him a call tomorrow and verify the specs i built the box to


----------



## msmith

You can't directly compare subwoofer systems from car to car. The acoustics of the car and the loading differences can be a far bigger factor than the woofer and the type of enclosure you're using. Your buddy's box that slams in his Accord might sound much weaker in a Tahoe, for example... or vice versa.

If you have the space for a proper ported box for the 12W6v2, it will be about 3dB louder than the sealed enclosure and will still sound very good. The sealed box has an edge in pure SQ and is smaller and can still be very loud. Measure your space, then decide what makes the most sense.


----------



## thisgsx

Yes a ported enclosure is on my list next.


----------



## jester

Yo man. Ive been running my subs in the standard spec with 3/4 mdf. I have a pair of original 12 w6v2's. They are about 7 yrs old. And I can still break 140's. They sound like I just bought them.


----------

